# Solved: Downgrade Win 8 Laptop to Vista??



## dizern (Jan 25, 2009)

Okay, firstly apologize for my ignorance I really do try to learn.

My mother's laptop just died, and there's 2 programs that she uses that Vista was the last OS they run properly on, and basically these programs are pretty much all that matter to her (plus not learning a new interface). 

So she bought a new Win 8 laptop, and realistically, what chance is there of installing Vista on it instead? I don't know enough to know all the factors. Okay, this is the laptop: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834312518 ... 

So I'm reading that Win 8 has some kind of "security" bios or something and also it seems that there would need to be Vista drivers for this? I mean I couldn't just take the drive out, format it, and install Vista? 

Any help or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

vista needs to be installed on the laptop not on another computer

vista and 7 drivers are usually the same

http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/research/hints-or-tips/detail.page?DocID=HT073548


----------



## dizern (Jan 25, 2009)

Okay, thanks that's helpful.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Before you do anything else make sure you know how to get back to having a working Windows 8 in case the Vista experiment does not work out.

Do you have a retail version of Vista that you can install and activate? Or does the laptop have Windows 8 Pro and you intend to downgrade to Vista Business using the Microsoft free downgrade?

Personally I'd advise buying a used or refurbished Vista PC rather than attempting the downgrade.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I agree with TerryNet, find a refurbished Vista machine. Most any of the local PC shops may have one.


----------



## dizern (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a Vista CD and key off ebay. As far as I knew that was the only way.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It is not impossible to buy a legitimate Windows off eBay. Just not real likely.


----------



## dizern (Jan 25, 2009)

Lol, I understand. I just want it to work.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. As has been said, do not even THINK of installing Vista on that Lenova there are NO drivers for Vista listed.
Indeed as far as I can see there are not even drivers listed for Windows 7.

2. What are the two programs, that your mother used on the Vista machine that she wishes to use on the new Lenova


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

7 drivers are listed


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Things (options) to do instead.

A) use a legit Win7 installer ($100) or
B) Buy a notebook with win7 pre-installed... such as Lenovo ThinkPads ($450+) http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/...-category-id=9F4D9F1B85C24267B579D9A60A9BDD25

ThinkPad Edge 530 $476 = i3-2348M (2.3GHz) with 15" antiglare/gloss screen / 4GB RAM / 320GB HD


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*Compiler*, one word: why? Did you forget that the goal is Vista?


----------



## dizern (Jan 25, 2009)

Lol, yea. Well, as was mentioned the laptop and Vista have already been purchased I'll tell you the outcome here. The software is WordExpress and QuickVerse which do not run at all on Win 7 or 8.

I do appreciate the help and ideas.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re my post 9, in which I said no drivers were available for Vista
My colleague *dai *is correct, I was wrong, I could not find them at first.



> 7 drivers are listed


However I still do not think that attempting to install Vista on that Lenova that came with 8 pre-installed is a good idea.

Just one example is, that if it goes wrong, and there is a real chance of that, you can NOT expect to receive any support from Lenova.
Additionally if the laptop develops a fault unconnected with the installation of Vista, you may still find that Lenova will not offer any warrantry support, until 8 is reinstalled.

Indeed you may well find this condition of warrantry in the documents you received.


----------



## dizern (Jan 25, 2009)

I definitely figured that, but appreciate the warning.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My first sentence still applies for various reasons:



> Before you do anything else make sure you know how to get back to having a working Windows 8 in case the Vista experiment does not work out.


There are safer things to try before actually installing Vista on the machine.

If it has Windows 8 Pro you could try Hyper-V and install Vista as a guest machine. Don't enter the Product Key (you can use it for 30 days) until your mother is sure this work-around is satisfactory and you will still be able to install and activate the Vista elsewhere. I tried Hyper-V on my Lenovo and was not at all happy--the XP guest system had terrible screen resolution and the entire system slowed to a crawl. I think the problem is the virtualization support on my (cheap, next to lowest quality Lenovo laptop) machine.

I am now running XP as a guest machine in VirtualBox (with the virtualization support disabled) and it is working fine; just as good as with Windows 7 as the host. I will add Windows 7 after I get more memory. Others have reported that VMWare Player is better than VirtualBox, but I have not tried it. If you go this route the above caution about delaying the insertion of the Vista Product Key also applies.


----------



## dizern (Jan 25, 2009)

She actually is using them on an XP virtual machine in Windows 7 currently (with a valid XP license). It took an immense amount of work for me to set up, though it runs ok. But I'm doubting this laptop comes with Win 8 Pro.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> But I'm doubting this laptop comes with Win 8 Pro.


Still leaves VirtualBox and VMWare Player or whatever is used on the Windows 7 as possibilities.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Why I ignored "vista"? because an earlier post said there were no VISTA drivers for the notebook. Since Vista died on day one of Win7 going to public.

So, if Vista doesn't work out... Rather than spend $100+ for Win and doing everything (which is an option) the other is to return the notebook (if its within its time limit) and buy a notebook with Win7. The issue is not Vista, the issue is Win8 and he had vista handy.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Now I see the issue of "WordExpress and QuickVerse" not running on Win7... odd... that is a problem.


----------



## dizern (Jan 25, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> Still leaves VirtualBox and VMWare Player or whatever is used on the Windows 7 as possibilities.


Yes, thanks, those look good, as long as there is a "one click" way to open the VM program.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

From http://wordxpress.com/system-req.php


> Windows:
> 2.4 GHz or better Processor of Intel Pentium/Celeron Family or
> AMD Athlon/Duron Family
> Windows XP, Vista and Windows 7
> ...


From http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...ode=WW&netp_id=1118502&event=HPT&view=details



> System Requirements
> •Windows Requirements Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8 32 and 64 bit compatible
> ◦Pentium III with 500 MHz (or equivalent), or higher
> ◦500 MB of RAM
> ...


----------



## dizern (Jan 25, 2009)

DaveA said:


> From http://wordxpress.com/system-req.php
> 
> From http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...ode=WW&netp_id=1118502&event=HPT&view=details


Lol, thanks for trying to help but both of those are different software. Quickverse 4.0 and WordExpress word processor.

I received the laptop today. I will make backup dvds right away.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If it were me _I would make a complete system image on an external drive_
You will need a few DVD`s.

I would however create the DVD recommended by the laptop manufacturer to access any recovery procedure, as well as the system image, and indeed the repair disc

Control Panel - Windows 7 File recovery
Strangely named, but I can assure you it is still a system image and a repair disc

Called that because Microsoft have for 8 introduced another system known as file recovery, but from an image point of view the one I have pointed you to is easier.


----------



## dizern (Jan 25, 2009)

So first I had to disable secure boot by putting it on legacy mode, and move the CD boot priority. Then I got an error that the drive was formatted GPT style, and had to use diskpart and then format it. Finally, it's installed, and the Win 7 drivers seem to work fine.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Pleased it worked, you did well, sorting it out.

If Vista is what you wanted ALL is great, IMHO it is like putting an old diesel engine in a modern day sports car. 

If you are OK and everything is as you wish on it, please mark the topic solved by clicking on the mark solved button.


----------



## dizern (Jan 25, 2009)

Ah, ok, thanks, I'm new to these forums. Although it may seem strange to downgrade, the familiarity and ease of use for some of us is a really significant factor.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good luck with it.
Perhaps I was being a little too scathing about Vista.

I never liked the OS from the day it was introduced.

If it works for you and your mother, as I said, you did well.


----------



## dizern (Jan 25, 2009)

I actually use Win 7, but I never understood the hate for Vista. 

Is there a way I can give the poster dai kudos or something.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You can send him a Personal message, yourself thanking him. To do that click his use name on one of his posts and click send private message. Then simply type whatever you wish to say

Or you can post it on the topic and I will send him a PM drawing it to his attention, although I suspect he may still be subscribed to the topic, so when he comes online, he will receive an email telling him you have posted.

And as a Staff member Moderator *TerryNet*, has posted on the topic, he will of course see from your last that, you have recognised the valued contribution by* dai*


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

glad you have it sorted


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*dai*

Did you see post 29


> Is there a way I can give the poster dai kudos or something


Well done.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

yes i saw it,just seeing a problem solved is kudos enough


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

dizern said:


> I actually use Win 7, but I never understood the hate for Vista.


1) At that time, Vista offered pretty much NO improvement over XP in terms of features or functionality, other than artificial reaons by microsoft... such as HALO2.

2) Worse, its a resource hog... remember, it did nothing that XP couldn't do. You really need 2GB min or 4GB to get vista running decently.

3) Back then, 2GB of RAM was about $300~400. An XP PC with 512MB runs better than Vista with 2GB. So you needed more CPU and memory resources to get the job done.

4) Video memory hole... due to stupidity on MS fault, Vista duplicated the video memory into real memory and getting it back didn't happen. So every window you opened, meant vista ate more memory and ran slower. This was never fixed with Vista. So just before the release of Win7, typical PCs came with 4/6/8 and even 12GB!

Compare to the latest/last Win7 systems that come with 2/4/8GB of RAM, of course - memory is dirt cheap nowadays. I put in 16GB for $75, less work for my SSD drive.

5) Driver support for vista was very bad or over a year. Mostly not MS's fault.

With Windows7, they added some actual functionality that made using Windows BETTER, fixed most of the issues under the hood.

Win8 has problems on a different level. Its very solid under the hood, but the UI is very problematic. MS marketshare is about 25%, and that was BEFORE the release of Win8 to the public. As it stands, PC sales of desktops/notebooks slowed down even more.

I understand completely what their goal is, it makes sense. But they executed the concept badly. For developers, the work is a bit harder as they need to make 3 different kinds of metro 8 apps. X86, RT and Phone... ugh!


----------

